# Alternative fuel Wood gas/Poop Powered vehicles



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yesterday I got my mother Earth news and there was a big article on a farmer in GA who has 3-4 wood gas powered vehicles and he's been driving those vehicles for several years now. Today on my local news was a small commentary about a Poop Powered vehicle that the Denver Zoo is currently sending around the Country on Tour. Anyway Since I've got 5 horses Leaving me poop presents daily so using their poop in more than just garden fertilizer interests me. I was oirginally thinking of making the poop pellets to burn in my wood stove, but If there is anyway it would work to burn them and power my old truck I'd be really happy with that. So does anyone have any experience with wood gas vehicles?


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

might even make owning a horse profitable! lol I imagine this would probably be some sort of steam process, i don't know for sure though!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been producing methane from manure for years now and running a stationary (formerly) gasoline engine powered backup-to-the-backup generator (traditionally extracted (well) natural gas genny is primary, 1st backup is biodiesel) with it. After extracting the water and most of the gas out of the stuff, and letting it compost (about 2 months), there is hardly any smell loeft in the solids and they still make great fertizer.

I've done the woodgas with small engines as proof-of-concept projects, never with a car/truck engine... I'm personally a little leery of all of that assembled on a moving platform on potentially unstable roads. But many people have done it successfully. 

good luck if you try it, let us know how it works out :2thumb:


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I've been producing methane from manure for years now and running a stationary (formerly) gasoline engine powered backup-to-the-backup generator (traditionally extracted (well) natural gas genny is primary, 1st backup is biodiesel) with it. After extracting the water and most of the gas out of the stuff, and letting it compost (about 2 months), there is hardly any smell loeft in the solids and they still make great fertizer.
> 
> I've done the woodgas with small engines as proof-of-concept projects, never with a car/truck engine... I'm personally a little leery of all of that assembled on a moving platform on potentially unstable roads. But many people have done it successfully.
> 
> good luck if you try it, let us know how it works out :2thumb:


you got any recommendation of doing a small scale proof of concept on the wood smoke engine? i want to make one so i can get out of the theory phase for me and into a small scale working model, as i always say it's only a theory until "you, personally try it" just because i know people can do back flips and in theory i should be able to as well, doesn't me i will be able too if that makes any sense....


----------

